# Want to know what your name means?



## COgoatLover25

If you want to know what your name means I can look it up for you ! Of course you can do it yourself but if you don't want to I can  Just reply with your name!


----------



## Chadwick

Chadwick was a saint in Ireland, but tell me what you come up with, I'm interested!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I found this haha, looks like you're supposed to milk your Angoras Chad! :lol:


"dairy farm belonging to CHAD"


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, Chadwick's bog was the saints dairy in a swampy part of land in Ireland !


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, well that's what I came up with haha


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, now I just need a barn and a herd!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

What does Rebecca mean?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Stephanie?


----------



## Emzi00

Heads up, don't use urban dictionary. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

canyontrailgoats said:


> What does Rebecca mean?


The name Rebecca is a Hebrew baby name. In Hebrew the meaning of the name Rebecca is: Captivating; knotted cord.

People with this name tend to initiate events, to be leaders rather than followers, with powerful personalities. They tend to be focused on specific goals, experience a wealth of creative new ideas, and have the ability to implement these ideas with efficiency and determination. They tend to be courageous and sometimes aggressive. As unique, creative individuals, they tend to resent authority, and are sometimes stubborn, proud, and impatient.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Stephanie?


Stephanie means

"Crowned in victory"

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Wow, my parents picked the WRONG name for me lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Heads up, don't use urban dictionary. :lol:


Haha, funny joke!!! :lol:

Since I already know your name .

Emma means

"Universal"

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

canyontrailgoats said:


> Wow, my parents picked the WRONG name for me lol!


Lol, my name was the same way! It said I was supposed to be smart ! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

How about Sydney?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> How about Sydney?


The name Sydney is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Sydney is: Wide Island: south of the water; from Sidon.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, I already know mine 

The name Jill is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Jill is: Child of the gods

SoulUrge Number: 9
People with this name have a deep inner desire to serve humanity and to give to others by sharing money, knowledge and experience, or creative and artistic ability.

Expression Number: 7
People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.


----------



## NubianFan

When I have looked up Leslie before it said "from the gray fort" see what you come up with?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Ha, I already know mine
> 
> The name Jill is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Jill is: Child of the gods
> 
> SoulUrge Number: 9
> People with this name have a deep inner desire to serve humanity and to give to others by sharing money, knowledge and experience, or creative and artistic ability.
> 
> Expression Number: 7
> People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.


Ok, Child of the gods! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Your parents thought highly of themselves! Hahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> When I have looked up Leslie before it said "from the gray fort" see what you come up with?


The name Leslie is of Scottish origin .
The meaning is "Garden of Holies
"

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> Rebecca means
> 
> "Crowned in victory"
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


?? Is that Rebecca or Stephanie?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Your parents thought highly of themselves! Hahaha


Lol, that's funny :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Garden of Holies or Garden of Hollies?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> ?? Is that Rebecca or Stephanie?


So sorry bout that, it is Stephanie 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Garden of Holies or Garden of Hollies?


Holies 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

So Jill is a Child of the God's and I am in a Garden of Holies, we are downright spiritual over here.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

How about Patrick? I think I know, but I'd like to hear what you come up with. :smile:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How about Patrick? I think I know, but I'd like to hear what you come up with. :smile:


Nobleman

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Your parents thought highly of themselves! Hahaha


I always thought I was adopted


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nobleman
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Cool! That's what I had! :smile:

"In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths." ~ Proverbs 3:6 :smile:


----------



## Chadwick

Crowns, nobles, gods, holies, saint......what is going on here?


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're a dairy farmer Chad, you wouldn't understand haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Daisy-Mae

Christy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Daisy-Mae said:


> Christy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


The name Christy is a Scottish baby name. In Scottish the meaning of the name Christy is: Christian.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

Actually Chad, it depends on the nationality 

The name Chadwick is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Chadwick is: From the warrior's town. Protector; defender.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Actually Chad, it depends on the nationality
> 
> The name Chadwick is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Chadwick is: From the warrior's town. Protector; defender.


Weird, that didn't one up on my screen!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

I looked up chad and it was , name of a saint, I guess wick is dairy, but I'll take defender/protector too.....actually fits my character too


----------



## Chadwick

My sons name is Tadg, what do you get out of that.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> My sons name is Tadg, what do you get out of that.


That's a unique name 

Irish Meaning: 
The name Tadg is an Irish baby name. In Irish the meaning of the name Tadg is: Bard.

Gaelic Meaning: 
The name Tadg is a Gaelic baby name. In Gaelic the meaning of the name Tadg is: Poet.

Greek Meaning: 
The name Tadg is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Tadg is: Honor.

Celtic Meaning: 
The name Tadg is a Celtic baby name. In Celtic the meaning of the name Tadg is: Mythical a prince of Munster.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

My wife vetoed the version with the H in it!


----------



## goathiker

Tadg This was the name of an 11th-century king of Connacht.

SoulUrge Number: 1
People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.

Expression Number: 22
People with this name tend to be a powerful force to all whose lives they touch. They are capable, charismatic leaders who often undertake large endeavors with great success. They value truth, justice, and discipline, and may be quick-tempered with those who do not. If they fail to develop their potential, they may become impractical and rigid.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Tadg This was the name of an 11th-century king of Connacht.
> 
> SoulUrge Number: 1
> People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.
> 
> Expression Number: 22
> People with this name tend to be a powerful force to all whose lives they touch. They are capable, charismatic leaders who often undertake large endeavors with great success. They value truth, justice, and discipline, and may be quick-tempered with those who do not. If they fail to develop their potential, they may become impractical and rigid.


You're much better at this than me Jill! I'll just let you take over haha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, that's Tadg! King Tadg the great was the 2nd king of Connacht.

My wife wants to know what name means , makes his mothers life easy so she can change it!!!


----------



## Chadwick

This is fun, good idea Lindsey


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're much better at this than me Jill! I'll just let you take over haha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Nah, I'm just playing along. I've got to go put together a meatloaf.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Nah, I'm just playing along. I've got to go put together a meatloaf.


Oooooohhh, sounds good. I love meatloaf 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

You should make mule foot hamloaf, I never heard of hamloaf till I got up here but it's goooood


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> You should make mule foot hamloaf, I never heard of hamloaf till I got up here but it's goooood


I know , that's what we make ours out of ! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I love ham loaf. I like to mix it with a little bit of veal though and that's way beyond my budget anymore. Even meatloaf is crazy expensive now days...

Oh here Chadwick

SoulUrge Number: 1
People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.

Expression Number: 8
People with this name are competent, practical, and often obtain great power and wealth. They tend to be successful in business and commercial affairs, and are able to achieve great material dreams. Because they often focus so strongly on business and achievement, they may neglect their private lives and relationships.


----------



## Chadwick

I never heard of hamloaf down south, must be a regional thing, or just not down south!

I don't fit that much, I love relationships, but do tend to work too much.


----------



## goathiker

Well, the website can't always be right. :roll:


----------



## NyGoatMom

What Jill?? Are you saying the website isn't always right? Can't be!


----------



## caprine crazy

What about Kayla? I want to see the thing that explains the personality too.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I wish I was as rich as the website would have us believe, we would have that goat subdivision in Tennessee!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Haha, I wish I was as rich as the website would have us believe, we would have that goat subdivision in Tennessee!


Nevada. Tennessee is out of the question, you wouldn't get Lacie or me into that state!


----------



## Chadwick

Why not? I grew up in NM you won't catch me in a desert state again!


----------



## COgoatLover25

caprine crazy said:


> What about Kayla? I want to see the thing that explains the personality too.


Greek Meaning: 
The name Kayla is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Kayla is: Pure.

American Meaning: 
The name Kayla is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Kayla is: Pure.

English Meaning: 
The name Kayla is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Kayla is: Variants of Kay: keeper of the keys; pure. Famous bearer: Kayla is a character on daytime TV series 'Days of Our Lives. '.

SoulUrge Number: 2
People with this name have a deep inner desire for love and companionship, and want to work with others to achieve peace and harmony.

Expression Number: 5
People with this name are excited by change, adventure, and excitement. They are dynamic, visionary and versatile, able to make constructive use of freedom. They fight being restricted by rules and conventions. They tend to be optomistic, energetic, intelligent, and to make friends easily. They may be changeable, restless, untidy, and rebellious.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Why not? I grew up in NM you won't catch me in a desert state again!


Don't like the weather, have family there, rolling hills make me sick.... etc....


----------



## caprine crazy

That's true to a point. I'm not optomistic or make friends easily. I am most definitely rebellious. I despise working with others. If I don't have to work with people then by all means I don't! I sound extremely pessimistic, maybe I should just stop here.


----------



## Chadwick

Hmmm, well someone else had the idea so you gotta take up states with them!


----------



## Chadwick

I think it was Leslie


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

What does Autumn mean?


----------



## COgoatLover25

cowgirlboergoats said:


> What does Autumn mean?


The name Autumn is a baby girl name.

English Meaning: 
The name Autumn is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Autumn is: Born in the fall; The fall season.

American Meaning: 
The name Autumn is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Autumn is: Born in the fall; The fall season.

SoulUrge Number: 7
People with this name have a deep inner need for quiet, and a desire to understand and analyze the world they live in, and to learn the deeper truths.

Expression Number: 9
People with this name tend to be passionate, compassionate, intuitive, romantic, and to have magnetic personalities. They are usually humanitarian, broadminded and generous, and tend to follow professions where they can serve humanity. Because they are so affectionate and giving, they may be imposed on. They are romantic and easily fall in love, but may be easily hurt and are sometimes quick-tempered.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Jill where are you getting these with the soulurge things.


----------



## goathiker

Here's yours Leslie. 

SoulUrge Number: 1
People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.

Expression Number: 8
People with this name are competent, practical, and often obtain great power and wealth. They tend to be successful in business and commercial affairs, and are able to achieve great material dreams. Because they often focus so strongly on business and achievement, they may neglect their private lives and relationships.


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmm isn't that the exact same one Chad had? Are you trying to say all Irish are the same :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

If the shoe fits.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm 1/4 Irish  and some Indian in there too ! Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Ummm I just found that site you are using Jill and I put in my whole name at birth and WOWSA does it ever fit me. I will copy and paste it here. 
soul urge
Love, giving it and getting it is your main concern. You are drawn to people and situations that allow you to express your ability to harmonize, heal and sympathize. Family relationships take up much of your attention as you always like to know what's going on, and you are good at resolving conflict. Beauty and the arts or decorating are also ways that you may express yourself.


You are ready to sacrifice your own desires for the good of others. The highest love is what you desire to give, and you may attract situations where you will feel "crucified" for what you believe in. You have the courage and strength to endure what ever it takes to promote your ideals and be a bringer of peace.
Personality
you've got charisma, and a following to prove it. You live by your belief that change is progress, and so there tends to be a quick turn over in your relationships, jobs and even educational interests. You are the proverbial, " jack of all trades-master of none.", and this gives you a multi-dimensionality that befriends you to people of every walk of life. You are colorful in your dress and possess a magnetic sensuality.
Expression
As a peacemaker and mediator, you bring harmony and intuitive insight to all you come in contact with. You have an inborn ability to understand all sides of a situation, and you have the tact and gentleness to express it in a way that it will be received. This talent is the magical ingredient for "Peace on Earth".


You are endowed with a high vibrational energy that may be expressed through inspirational, teaching, preaching, acting, art or invention. You have access to prophetic wisdom and your positive attitude is a transformational force in other people's lives. Fame and notoriety is very likely at some point in your life, as your kind of energy gets noticed! Much will be required of you in life when you have a master number vibration, because much will be given.


----------



## kenzie

What does Mackenzie mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or Skyla I think I know but you are finding cool ones! LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> What does Mackenzie mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Scottish Meaning: 
The name Mckenzie is a Scottish baby name. In Scottish the meaning of the name Mckenzie is: The fair one.

American Meaning: 
The name Mckenzie is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Mckenzie is: The fair one.

SoulUrge Number: 1
People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.

Expression Number: 5
People with this name are excited by change, adventure, and excitement. They are dynamic, visionary and versatile, able to make constructive use of freedom. They fight being restricted by rules and conventions. They tend to be optomistic, energetic, intelligent, and to make friends easily. They may be changeable, restless, untidy, and rebellious.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or Skyla I think I know but you are finding cool ones! LOL!


Skyla
The name Skyla is a baby girl name.

Dutch Meaning: 
The name Skyla is a Dutch baby name. In Dutch the meaning of the name Skyla is: Sheltering.

American Meaning: 
The name Skyla is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Skyla is: Sheltering.

SoulUrge Number: 1
People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.

Expression Number: 5
People with this name are excited by change, adventure, and excitement. They are dynamic, visionary and versatile, able to make constructive use of freedom. They fight being restricted by rules and conventions. They tend to be optomistic, energetic, intelligent, and to make friends easily. They may be changeable, restless, untidy, and rebellious.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , i might be sorry , but what's my name mean ? Laura


----------



## Chadwick

Mc means son of
O means grandson of
Ni means daughter of

In Celtic traditions, so son of Kenzie / son of the fair one ,


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , i might be sorry , but what's my name mean ? Laura


Spanish Meaning: 
The name Laura is a Spanish baby name. In Spanish the meaning of the name Laura is: Crowned with laurels.

American Meaning: 
The name Laura is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Laura is: Crowned with laurels.

Swedish Meaning: 
The name Laura is a Swedish baby name. In Swedish the meaning of the name Laura is: Laurel.

English Meaning: 
The name Laura is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Laura is: The laurel tree or sweet bay tree symbolic of honor and victory. Old name with many variants.

Latin Meaning: 
The name Laura is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Laura is: Laurel tree or sweet bay tree (symbols of honour and victory). The sonnets of 14th-century Italian poet Petrarch were addressed a lady named Laura, whose identity is still a mystery. Famous Bearer: Fashion designer Laura Ashley.

SoulUrge Number: 5
People with this name have a deep inner desire for travel and adventure, and want to set their own pace in life without being governed by tradition.

Expression Number: 8
People with this name are competent, practical, and often obtain great power and wealth. They tend to be successful in business and commercial affairs, and are able to achieve great material dreams. Because they often focus so strongly on business and achievement, they may neglect their private lives and relationships.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What about Riley?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Skyla
> The name Skyla is a baby girl name.
> 
> Dutch Meaning:
> The name Skyla is a Dutch baby name. In Dutch the meaning of the name Skyla is: Sheltering.
> 
> American Meaning:
> The name Skyla is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Skyla is: Sheltering.
> 
> SoulUrge Number: 1
> People with this name have a deep inner desire to use their abilities in leadership, and to have personal independence. They would rather focus on large, important issues, and delegate the details.
> 
> Expression Number: 5
> People with this name are excited by change, adventure, and excitement. They are dynamic, visionary and versatile, able to make constructive use of freedom. They fight being restricted by rules and conventions. They tend to be optomistic, energetic, intelligent, and to make friends easily. They may be changeable, restless, untidy, and rebellious.
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Some of that is very true while some is very not! Lol!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What about Riley?


English Meaning: 
The name Riley is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Riley is:

American Meaning: 
The name Riley is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Riley is:

Irish Meaning: 
The name Riley is an Irish baby name. In Irish the meaning of the name Riley is: Surname.

Gaelic Meaning: 
The name Riley is a Gaelic baby name. In Gaelic the meaning of the name Riley is: Valiant.

SoulUrge Number: 5
People with this name have a deep inner desire for travel and adventure, and want to set their own pace in life without being governed by tradition.

Expression Number: 6
for harmony and balance in their lives, and respond positively to beautiful things.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

What does Katherine mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## goathiker

Latin Meaning: 
The name Katherine is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure, clear. Form of the Latin 'Katharina', from the Greek 'Aikaterina'. It was borne by a number of saints, including St Catherine of Alexandria, a 4th century martyr who suffered torture on a spiked wheel.

American Meaning: 
The name Katherine is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure, clear. Form of the Latin 'Katharina', from the Greek 'Aikaterina'. It was borne by a number of saints, including St Catherine of Alexandria, a 4th century martyr who suffered torture on a spiked wheel.

Greek Meaning: 
The name Katherine is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Katherine is: Form of the Greek Catherine meaning pure.

Irish Meaning: 
The name Katherine is an Irish baby name. In Irish the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure. Clear. From the Gaelic form Caitlin.

English Meaning: 
The name Katherine is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure. Used since third century A. D. Early Latin forms Katerina and Caterina became Katharine and Catherine. French Cateline and English Catlyn came into wider use during medieval period when variants multiplied.

Shakespearean Meaning: 
The name Katherine is a Shakespearean baby name. In Shakespearean the meaning of the name Katherine is: King Henry V' Daughter to Charles and Isabel, King and Queen of France.

SoulUrge Number: 2
People with this name have a deep inner desire for love and companionship, and want to work with others to achieve peace and harmony.

Expression Number: 1
People with this name tend to initiate events, to be leaders rather than followers, with powerful personalities. They tend to be focused on specific goals, experience a wealth of creative new ideas, and have the ability to implement these ideas with efficiency and determination. They tend to be courageous and sometimes aggressive. As unique, creative individuals, they tend to resent authority, and are sometimes stubborn, proud, and impatient.


----------



## COgoatLover25

darakato said:


> What does Katherine mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


Katherine
The name Katherine is a baby girl name.

Latin Meaning: 
The name Katherine is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure, clear. Form of the Latin 'Katharina', from the Greek 'Aikaterina'. It was borne by a number of saints, including St Catherine of Alexandria, a 4th century martyr who suffered torture on a spiked wheel.

American Meaning: 
The name Katherine is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure, clear. Form of the Latin 'Katharina', from the Greek 'Aikaterina'. It was borne by a number of saints, including St Catherine of Alexandria, a 4th century martyr who suffered torture on a spiked wheel.

Greek Meaning: 
The name Katherine is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Katherine is: Form of the Greek Catherine meaning pure.

Irish Meaning: 
The name Katherine is an Irish baby name. In Irish the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure. Clear. From the Gaelic form Caitlin.

English Meaning: 
The name Katherine is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Katherine is: Pure. Used since third century A. D. Early Latin forms Katerina and Caterina became Katharine and Catherine. French Cateline and English Catlyn came into wider use during medieval period when variants multiplied.

Shakespearean Meaning: 
The name Katherine is a Shakespearean baby name. In Shakespearean the meaning of the name Katherine is: King Henry V' Daughter to Charles and Isabel, King and Queen of France.

SoulUrge Number: 2
People with this name have a deep inner desire for love and companionship, and want to work with others to achieve peace and harmony.

Expression Number: 1
People with this name tend to initiate events, to be leaders rather than followers, with powerful personalities. They tend to be focused on specific goals, experience a wealth of creative new ideas, and have the ability to implement these ideas with efficiency and determination. They tend to be courageous and sometimes aggressive. As unique, creative individuals, they tend to resent authority, and are sometimes stubborn, proud, and impatient.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha! We posted at the same time lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

:-D ..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok I've looked Megan up a lot  But I'm curious to see what you guys find


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Ok I've looked Megan up a lot  But I'm curious to see what you guys find


Megan
The name Megan is a baby girl name.

Greek Meaning: 
The name Megan is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Megan is: Pearl.

American Meaning: 
The name Megan is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Megan is: Pearl.

Persian Meaning: 
The name Megan is a Persian baby name. In Persian the meaning of the name Megan is: Child of light. Famous Bearer: Margaret Thatcher, former Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Anglo-Saxon Meaning: 
The name Megan is an Anglo-Saxon baby name. In Anglo-Saxon the meaning of the name Megan is: Strong and capable.

SoulUrge Number: 6
People with this name have a deep inner desire for a stable, loving family or community, and a need to work with others and to be appreciated.

Expression Number: 22
People with this name tend to be a powerful force to all whose lives they touch. They are capable, charismatic leaders who often undertake large endeavors with great success. They value truth, justice, and discipline, and may be quick-tempered with those who do not. If they fail to develop their potential, they may become impractical and rigid.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I made it !!! I beat Jill ! Haha, :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

That's cause you distracted me with your PM.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha yup that's pretty much me  Very interesting!! Thanks  Oh hey how about my middle name... Christine?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> That's cause you distracted me with your PM.


I have a new strategy  lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Haha yup that's pretty much me  Very interesting!! Thanks  Oh hey how about my middle name... Christine?


Christine
The name Christine is a baby girl name.

Greek Meaning: 
The name Christine is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Christine is: Christian.

Latin Meaning: 
The name Christine is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Christine is: Christian.

American Meaning: 
The name Christine is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Christine is: Christian.

French Meaning: 
The name Christine is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Christine is: Follower of Christ.

English Meaning: 
The name Christine is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Christine is: A. In the 1950s, Christine was one of the three most common feminine names in Britain. Famous people: American tennis player Chris Lloyd was born Christine Evert.

SoulUrge Number: 5
People with this name have a deep inner desire for travel and adventure, and want to set their own pace in life without being governed by tradition.

Expression Number: 6
for harmony and balance in their lives, and respond positively to beautiful things.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha! Well that's pretty straight forward  The SoulUrge and Expression are definitely a part of me as well though like bigtime, I love traveling...that's amazing!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I beat Jill again !!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Your strategy is working. Here you can do my middle name Ann


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Your strategy is working. Here you can do my middle name Ann




Hebrew Meaning: 
The name Anne is a Hebrew baby name. In Hebrew the meaning of the name Anne is: Favour or grace. Prayer. God has favoured me.

American Meaning: 
The name Anne is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Anne is: Favour or grace. Prayer. God has favoured me.

English Meaning: 
The name Anne is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Anne is: Favor. Grace.

French Meaning: 
The name Anne is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Anne is: French spelling of English Ann, aintroduced to Britain in the 13th century. Famous bearers: 14th century St Anne; King Henry VIII's wives Anne Boleyn and Anne of Cleves; Queen Elizabeth's daughter Princess Anne.

Shakespearean Meaning: 
The name Anne is a Shakespearean baby name. In Shakespearean the meaning of the name Anne is: King Henry VIII' Anne Bullen, Katharine's Maid of Honour, afterwards Queen. 'The Merry Wives of Windsor' Mistress Anne Page, daughter to Mistress Ford. 'Richard III' Lady Anne, widow of Edward, afterwards married to the Duke of Gloucester.

SoulUrge Number: 6
People with this name have a deep inner desire for a stable, loving family or community, and a need to work with others and to be appreciated.

Expression Number: 7
People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Interesting that my expression number is the same for first and second name. Guess it's my parents fault that all my friends live in my computer. :wink:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess what mg name meant :/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

What's that?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lindsey
The name Lindsey is a baby boy name.


Scottish Meaning: 
The name Lindsey is a Scottish baby name. In Scottish the meaning of the name Lindsey is: From the island of the lime tree. Although in the past, Lindsay was a common boys' name, today it is used more often for girls.

American Meaning: 
The name Lindsey is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Lindsey is: From the island of the lime tree. Although in the past, Lindsay was a common boys' name, today it is used more often for girls.

Teutonic Meaning: 
The name Lindsey is a Teutonic baby name. In Teutonic the meaning of the name Lindsey is: From the island of the snakes.

SoulUrge Number: 5
People with this name have a deep inner desire for travel and adventure, and want to set their own pace in life without being governed by tradition.

Expression Number: 7
People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, that's not bad other than the Isle of snakes part. Although, I'm weird enough to think that that's cool really.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, from the island of the lime tree and snakes haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

In the bible the word snake means dragon. So, you could say Isle of dragons instead


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, that's a little better, I guess. Can you turn the lime tree into something else too?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

It actually means "a place of Linden trees" Linden trees grow around lakes, make the lake whatever you want. Linden trees are called Lime trees in the British Isles. They are not however related to the fruit in anyway. They are tall stately ornamental trees that produce deep shade. We call them Basswood trees here in America.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snakes *shudders*


----------



## shirley

Hb Halie


----------



## Trickyroo

Hows bout the name Hallie ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Hows bout the name Hallie ?


The meaning of the name Hallie is Praise The Lord

The origin of the name Hallie is English

Alternate spellings: Halie

Notes: Short form of the word "Hallelujah"

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

shirley said:


> Hb Halie


It says the name Halie means "Hero"

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Snakes *shudders*


Oh be quiet!!!! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> The meaning of the name Hallie is Praise The Lord
> 
> The origin of the name Hallie is English
> 
> Alternate spellings: Halie
> 
> Notes: Short form of the word "Hallelujah"
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Sounds about right to me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh be quiet!!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hehe!!


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sounds about right to me


Hallie is a VERY special little girl , even her name is special  :hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you COgoatLover25 for telling us what all our names mean 
Sorry , i don't know your name :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Hallie is a VERY special little girl , even her name is special  :hi5:


Agreed!  :hi5:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Thank you COgoatLover25 for telling us what all our names mean
> Sorry , i don't know your name :scratch:


That's ok,  it's Lindsey. 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, this fits Barbara Gene pretty good...

English Meaning: 
The name Barbara is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Barbara is: From the Greek barbaros meaning foreign or strange

People with this name have a deep inner desire to create and express themselves, often in public speaking,


----------



## caprine crazy

COuld you do my middle name which is Jo?


----------



## ETDairygoats

Alot of people's names have Irish origins, thats cool! Didn't Irish names would be popular  

I think Lauren means "Crown of Laurels" or something like that...


----------



## goathiker

French Meaning: 
The name Jo is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Jo is: May Jehovah add. Addition (to the family). Also can be a diminutive of Joanne: God is gracious. French form of Joanna (from the Latin, Johanna) and the feminine form of John.

Latin Meaning: 
The name Jo is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Jo is: God is gracious. Feminine form of John (from the Latin, Johanna).

SoulUrge Number: 6
People with this name have a deep inner desire for a stable, loving family or community, and a need to work with others and to be appreciated.

Expression Number: 7
People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Glad you could answer it Jill  I've been sick all day :/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hope you feel better Lindsey :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## caprine crazy

goathiker said:


> French Meaning:
> The name Jo is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Jo is: May Jehovah add. Addition (to the family). Also can be a diminutive of Joanne: God is gracious. French form of Joanna (from the Latin, Johanna) and the feminine form of John.
> 
> Latin Meaning:
> The name Jo is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Jo is: God is gracious. Feminine form of John (from the Latin, Johanna).
> 
> SoulUrge Number: 6
> People with this name have a deep inner desire for a stable, loving family or community, and a need to work with others and to be appreciated.
> 
> Expression Number: 7
> People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.


Yes! This is me! People seem to not like me because I'm off in another world and don't pay attention. I'm very quiet and most definitely an introvert. I love analyzing things! I find the bigger picture in everything and can see both sides of an argument.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anyone else?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ndwarf

goathiker said:


> Your strategy is working. Here you can do my middle name Ann


Anne, spelled with an "E". Haha I am in Anne of Green Gables in two weeks!! AHHHHHH:worried::fireworks::wahoo::shock:ray:


----------



## COgoatLover25

ndwarf said:


> Anne, spelled with an "E". Haha I am in Anne of Green Gables in two weeks!! AHHHHHH:worried::fireworks::wahoo::shock:ray:


You're going to be in a movie?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ndwarf

No, a play (well a Christian twisted version). I have over 12 hours of rehearsals this week and over ten next week AND 3 performances.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ndwarf said:


> No, a play (well a Christian twisted version). I have over 12 hours of rehearsals this week and over ten next week AND 3 performances.


You'll do fine 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ndwarf

COgoatLover25 said:


> You'll do fine
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Thanks :hi5: I know I should be OK I am just worried about the main characters (and my sleep amounts LOL)


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi Lindsey 
What about Dorothy ? My Mom's name


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Hi Lindsey
> What about Dorothy ? My Mom's name


Here ya go Laura 

Latin Meaning: 
The name Dorothy is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Dorothy is: God's gift.

American Meaning: 
The name Dorothy is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Dorothy is: God's gift.

Greek Meaning: 
The name Dorothy is a Greek baby name. In Greek the meaning of the name Dorothy is: Gift of God. A vision. Famous bearer: St Dorothea was martyred at the beginning of the 4th century.

English Meaning: 
The name Dorothy is an English baby name. In English the meaning of the name Dorothy is: Gift of God. Aand the most common form of the name in English- speaking countries. Famous bearer: the young heroine of 'The Wizard of Oz', played by Judy Garland in the film.

SoulUrge Number: 3
People with this name have a deep inner desire to create and express themselves, often in public speaking, acting, writing or singing. They also yearn to have beauty around them in their home and work environment.

Expression Number: 6
for harmony and balance in their lives, and respond positively to beautiful things.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , thats my Mom , God's gift  
Im going to show her this on Sunday . 
Im bringing her here for the day  I can't wait ! Yay 
Thanks Lindsey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tell your mom I said hi Laura  and so did Baby Hal


----------



## Trickyroo

I will Skyla


----------



## Trickyroo

What's your plans for Sunday with Mom ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Happy Mother's Day  forgot Sunday was Mother's Day! Oops!

Umm.. Not sure yet.. I'll probably do a nice dinner or something lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Same here  Tell Mom I said Happy Mother's Day \
And Happy Mother's Day to you too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will do  

LOL! Thanks  and you too!


----------



## thegoatgirl

COgoatlover.....
Would you mind doing mine? Ariella 
As far as I know, it means Lioness of God, or Lion Heart 
People are always like, "Do you live up to your name??" LOL!
Thank you!


----------



## COgoatLover25

thegoatgirl said:


> COgoatlover.....
> Would you mind doing mine? Ariella
> As far as I know, it means Lioness of God, or Lion Heart
> People are always like, "Do you live up to your name??" LOL!
> Thank you!


Yup  all I could find was 
"Lion of God"

P.S. love your name 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Okay, thank you! And thank you again


----------

